# jtf medical catagory



## zeke (19 Mar 2005)

the medical catagory for jtf assaulter is 322225  but i dont know how to read this

my catagory is v2 w1 h1 g2 o2 a 5    what does this mean!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2005)

Medical Standards (CFP 154)  

CFP 154 - Chapters:

Chapter 1 - Introduction 
Chapter 2 - Assessing Medical Fitness 
Chapter 3 - The Medical Category System 
Chapter 4 - Dental Enrolment Standards and Dental Condition on Enrolment 

CFP 154 - Annexes: 
Annex A - Instruction for Testing Visual Acuity 
Annex B - Instruction for Testing Colour Vision 
Annex C - Table of Hearing Standards 
Annex D - MOC Task Statements 
Annex E - Minimum Medical Standards for Officers/Non-Commissioned 
Annex F - Companion Documents to CFP 154 
Annex G - Selected Medical Conditions With Employment Limitation 
Annex H - Guide for the Completion of Form CF 2033 - Record of Medical


----------



## George Wallace (20 Mar 2005)

zeke said:
			
		

> the medical catagory for jtf assaulter is 322225 but i dont know how to read this
> 
> my catagory is v2 w1 h1 g2 o2 a 5 what does this mean!!



It means that you are good to go.  You fall into the Med Cat that is required.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Mar 2005)

Gents, 
good answers.

Mods move this to medical in a couple days.


----------



## Moobus (9 Oct 2005)

Does anyone know about laser eye surgery allowances, beyond the usual 12 month wait? I've heard rumours that certain types are unacceptable for SF duties?

(Sorry for reviving an ancient topic, but it's a short one and this is directly related.)


----------

